# Medidas para array 2 x 12"+ 2x 8"



## aldemarar (Oct 6, 2008)

compañeros boy a cambiar mis medios y nesecito armarme dos cajas tipo array cada una que le pueda colocar dos parlantes de 12" y dos de 8"


----------



## nachoti (Oct 9, 2008)

Buenos días,

Tengo esta información, espero sea de utilidad

Saludos.


----------

